

Ask HN: Any husband-wife teams out there? - dave1619

Our company's core team is comprised of two husband-wife teams.  One husband-wife team does product and management.  The other husband-wife team does coding.  It's working out very well.<p>Just wondering if there are other husband-wife teams out there and what the experience has been?
======
collistaeed
My wife and I work co-founded our startup Envato (<http://envato.com>) which
has a team of 50 or so now. We've also got my big brother and father working
with us too :-)

I think it's great working with people you know so well and trust. But I
recognize that not everyone wants to work with their partners and/or family
members so closely!

------
cperciva
I believe Tipjoy (YC W'08) was a husband-wife team.

~~~
ivankirigin
Yep. It was great. AMA

------
bdickason
I'm working on my second startup with my fiance (soon to be wife)! The first
is a salon on New York City called Bloom Beauty Lounge which we launched in
February: <http://www.yelp.com/biz/bloom-beauty-lounge-manhattan>

She does the day to day, I handle the marketing, and finances.

Our second startup is actually related to the salon as well, but involves a
slightly larger team. Will post about it here for sure when we launch
something :)

~~~
xtac
your yelp page links to <http://bloombeautylounge.com> it's currently
suspended by HG

------
michaelbuckbee
I believe that the slideshare founders are a husband-wife team. Good interview
with them
[here](<http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2338>)

------
nailer
Flickr was Stewart Butterfield and Caterina Fake, a husband wife team.

------
jeffepstein
Just saw a husband / wife duo on the new techstars founders video.

------
dnsworks
Speaking from intimate experience, there might not be a surer way, short of
infidelity, to get a divorce, than bootstrapping a company with your spouse.
It's an expensive mistake, however, that you won't repeat.

~~~
philwelch
In the general case, this sounds dubious. My parents ran a series of
businesses together and spent the rest of their lives married; the old saying
"mom and pop store" didn't come from nowhere. It may be different with a
startup than with a small business, though.

